# N.C. Beautiful Golden left to die at Gaston!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

N.C. Beautiful Golden left to die at Gaston!!

Enlarge

From: Leah & Erich Podzinski [_mailto:[email protected]_ 
(mailto:[email protected]) ] 
Sent: Friday, April 15, 2011 12:27 PM
Subject: *Jeanie -* *Someone took her baby but left her to die! She is so 
sweet...a big gal...stunning! Dies at Gaston AC today in Gastonia, NC.

Please contact [email protected]_ (mailto:[email protected]) AND 
[email protected]_ (mailto:[email protected]) AND [email protected]_ 
(mailto:[email protected]) –PUT ‘DO NOT EUTH #XXXX’ IN SUBJECT LINE OF EMAIL!!!

(Enlarge) *Year 
2011
Tag#
1947
Type 
DOG
Sex 
MALE
Breed 
RETRIEVER
Color
BROWN
Cage #
M11
Age 
1-2YRS
Adopt/Rescue/ Euthanasia Date
04/21/2011
ADOPTABLE
Admitted Date
04/15/2011
Area Pickup:
LINCOLNTON HWY, CHERRYVILLE
Remarks:
Shy




**I just emld. the NC GOlden Ret.Rescues!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for contacting the Rescues for this girl Karen-she's beautiful! Looks like the Charlotte Club is the closest to the shelter. I hope they have available space for her.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

But it says MALE...?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bell said:


> But it says MALE...?


 
Oops, it sure does......

I just looked at the listing of this Golden at Gaston and the info does say *Male.*

*Available on Thursday, 4/21/2011*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Guessing*

I'm guessing it's a mistake saying Male since one of the people that sent out the email said: JEANIE-they took the baby and left the Mom behind!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,he is stunning.Just send it info to Tennessee valley golden rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*E-mailed*

I just emld. leopodz to let her know the NC rescues were emld. and to ask if boy or girl.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Whatever gender,this dog is beautiful,and deserves not only to live,but to have a very good life.Like any dog does,for that matter.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Can we confirm gender?? If it's really a male, I may be able to adopt him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dexell1827 said:


> Can we confirm gender?? If it's really a male, I may be able to adopt him.


Here's the shetler's phone numbers if you'd like to call them to confirm.


*Contact Us*​Telephone:704-922-8677 or 704-922-8678 (During Regular Hours)




*Hours* 
Monday - Wednesday 11:00am-6:00pm
Thursday - Friday 11:00am-5:00pm
First Saturday of Month 10:00am-2:00pm​


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, I'm at work right now, and can't make long distance phone calls. Is there someone local to that area that could call for me?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mistake*

Made a mistake.

I think this is a male.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks, Karen. I've sent an email to the * [email protected]_ *address asking for more specifics. Hoping to hear back quickly.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

On the phone with the shelter now...here's hoping I don't get caught.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Okay...here's the info straight from the shelter...this sweetie is DEFINITELY a male. Someone has contacted them about it possibly being their dog; that person is on their way to the shelter to make a positive ID. If the dog is reclaimed, his information will be removed from the website. I begged them to please, please, PLEASE call me if he's not reclaimed, and I will adopt him. Meanwhile, I'll be checking their website every 5 minutes!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dexell*

Dexell

It would be a great idea to call and check on him later today to make sure he got out. 

You can also give them your phone numbers and email in case, nobody claims him

Glad you called!!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Just got a response to my email from earlier this morning, and further confirmation that this boy is due to be reclaimed today. She will notify me if he is not picked up, and if not, I will be taking off work tomorrow or Wednesday to go adopt him.

Thanks so much for letting us all know about this sweet boy, Karen!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I just spoke with a shelter worker, and this boy has been reclaimed by his owner. I'm hoping that's good news for him and he won't end up right back in the shelter.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

SO glad he is out of the shelter! I too hope he has a good home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

Very Happy to hear this!


----------

